# Travel photography: Scotland - Part 4



## cervantes (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I finished my four part article series on my Scotland trip and uploaded it to my website. If you're interested in landscape / architecture / wildlife photography I'd be honoured if you'd take a look!

http://www.focrates.com/articles/scotland_2015/scotland_2015_part4.html

Additionally, I included quite some info about my experiences on the 5D Mark 3 weather sealing that may be interesting for you. Information on how reliable the manufacturers weather sealing claims are, are generally very rare so I'd like to share with you what I have learned.

Have a great day!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Sep 27, 2015)

I really enjoyed your first three reports and I look forward to this final installment.


----------



## CSD (Sep 27, 2015)

Midgies tend to live near water and wooded/shady areas, you normally get eaten alive at dawn and dusk but during the day under sunshine they stay away.

My Canon 5D MK II has survived numerous drenchings over the years, and it's still going strong. Like yourself I tend to work along the lines it's a tool rather than something to be molly cuddled.

Hope you enjoyed Scotland and from your reports you did.


----------



## lion rock (Sep 27, 2015)

Cervantes,
Of course, the photos you share are beautifully shot. No doubt about that. Thanks for sharing.
What I appreciate most is your feeling/understanding of the gear, your idea behind editing and especially your philosophy on the trip. I want to walk your steps if/when I get that opportunity, not necessarily just in Europe, something to put in practice in travel photography.
Traveling to a distance country is not inexpensive, but given the current political climate in some countries, the restrictions imposed by TSA and airlines luggage/carryon limits, and time, trying to "make" a second round if the first didn't turn out well is near impossible. Sometimes planning ahead helps, but by the time one's on location, conditions change. Envisioned results are difficult to obtain. I guess, "just shoot the best and hope it gets fine results".
Thanks for showing your photos.
-r


----------



## rcarca (Sep 27, 2015)

I enjoyed that - thank you. I love Edinburgh, but despite only living near London, it may as well be the other side of the world for the number of times I get to Scotland!


----------



## cervantes (Oct 13, 2015)

CSD said:


> Midgies tend to live near water and wooded/shady areas, you normally get eaten alive at dawn and dusk but during the day under sunshine they stay away.



I was thankfully so lucky that I also didn't encounter any midgies during dawn/dusk! ;D



CSD said:


> My Canon 5D MK II has survived numerous drenchings over the years, and it's still going strong. Like yourself I tend to work along the lines it's a tool rather than something to be molly cuddled.



Way to go! The images are what counts not the camera resale value!



CSD said:


> Hope you enjoyed Scotland and from your reports you did.



Indeed I did. I'll have to go there another time in the far future!

Thanks for your post!


----------



## cervantes (Oct 13, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Cervantes,
> Of course, the photos you share are beautifully shot. No doubt about that. Thanks for sharing.
> What I appreciate most is your feeling/understanding of the gear, your idea behind editing and especially your philosophy on the trip. I want to walk your steps if/when I get that opportunity, not necessarily just in Europe, something to put in practice in travel photography.
> Traveling to a distance country is not inexpensive, but given the current political climate in some countries, the restrictions imposed by TSA and airlines luggage/carryon limits, and time, trying to "make" a second round if the first didn't turn out well is near impossible. Sometimes planning ahead helps, but by the time one's on location, conditions change. Envisioned results are difficult to obtain. I guess, "just shoot the best and hope it gets fine results".
> ...



Thank you so much for your kind words!

You saw in my article that the conditions weren't always as good as Iwas hoping for but that is normal when you shoot outside of a studio. Make the best of what you have.

Greetings!


----------



## cervantes (Oct 13, 2015)

rcarca said:


> I enjoyed that - thank you. I love Edinburgh, but despite only living near London, it may as well be the other side of the world for the number of times I get to Scotland!



Well, maybe I could give you some motivation to travel by showing what you are missing out!

Greetings!


----------

